# GP refused blood tests



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

HI 
I am awaiting a second round of treatment and asked my Gp to do our HIV and hep blood tests as they did it for us the first time round . I did speak to a different gp at the same surgery but was told its private treatment so we have to pay and also need a letter asking for them to do the bloods from the fertility  clinic.
Has anyone else had the same response ?
Was also wondering if we can ask for them to be done at a  sexual health clinic ?
BB x


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

wow baby that seems harsh,
my doctors have done all our bloods and several repeat day 2 day 21's also,im even going to the nurse to have my bloods drawn for a AMH test i got from the internet at no cost
could it be worth speaking to a female doctor they seem a little more sympathetic
mel x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

hmm i am just at the stage of thinking about approaching my GP to ask if there is anything they can test for before i do my second private IVF cycle...no idea if it is worth asking but i'm desperate... any tips about what to say/ask for appreciated.


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I went to our local GUM clinic and had all the tests done and explained the reason why.  

They asked for a fee of £35 each to print out a certificate that we could then give to our clinic.  

I thought this was a fair price, but as luck would have it, when I went to pay, they only charged us one fee for both certificates.  When we went back the following year to update, they did not charge.  We had ours done 4 years in a row and only ever paid the first payment foe the certificate.

Best of luck,

Dee


----------



## HappyGirl8819 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hi Ladies

I asked my GP for all my blood tests including AMH and they did them for me.  I thought I'd ask and see what he said.  I went to the GUM clinic for the HIV/Hepatitis tests and they were free too.  I had some hassle getting the test results from one nurse who tried to tell me that the lab at the hospital ad no printer (when what she really meant was she couldn't be bothered) but another lovely nurse sorted it out for me.  I've also read on some of the threads on here that some of the ladies have asked whether their GP will pay for the drugs for private tx even if they won't pay for the procedure.  I'm definitely going to ask as nothing ventured nothing gained.

Good luck


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you for your replys, gives me the encouragement to try another avenue.
Thank you dee I think I will try the gums clinic 
Mel , it was a female doctor I asked but not my usual doc.
Gold and happy , I defiantly think its worth asking , 3 years ago my gp did bloods and looked at my list of drugs and said the only 1she could prescribe was pessarys . This time I asked on a phone appt, think I should of done in person to my own gp . So I think it's better to go in person and take all your paper work with you 
I also wonder if they are refusing more now  as they have to cut costs .
Good luck  everyone 
BB x


----------

